
People Have Found a LEGITIMATE Way to Hide Porn on YouTube - uladzislau
http://www.wetheunicorns.com/news/porn-youtube-find-free-google/#7vV9b2qvXJD57REZ.97
======
coreyp_1
"Legitimate" is not the right word for this. "Feasible" is more correct.

Set the video as hidden and it bypasses content checks, but you can still
share a direct link to the video, thereby taking advantage of YT's
infrastructure to spread porn.

